
Pin repositories to your GitHub profile - davisonio
https://github.com/blog/2191-pin-repositories-to-your-github-profile
======
mmanfrin
I got excited thinking this was a fix to the main index page (when logged in)
since that is so onerously terrible, but alas it is not.

I regularly contribute to a handful (like 3) different repos, and occasionally
a few more (maybe 2 or 3 more). I have to manually type in the repo name every
time because the main feed is so useless when you're in an organization. We
have 100+ repos, so that main feed is a bunch of things I don't care about,
and the sidebar list is some random list of repos I have contributed to.

Main page should prominently show me links to my most recently contributed-to
repos and my open PRs, but it is so worthless and generic that I get annoyed
when I accidentally don't go directly to the repo I need.

And don't get me started on the organization main page, what a stupidly
pointless page.

</rant>

~~~
Artemis2
From the main page, even listing the repos of one of your organizations is
hard. Most of the time I just go to a repo in the "repositories you contribue
to" sidebar and then click on the name of the team. Not sure if there's
another way with as many (or fewer) clicks.

------
swang
They got rid of the second column of repositories you've contributed to. Not
that it's a big thing to me but it makes the layout look weird.

edit: realized they merged the two columns.. yeah i hope they go back and
split it up again.

~~~
sylphaenos
I hope they revert this; the columns visualized decidedly different metrics
(personal projects vs community contribution) and each was useful in its own
right. Pinning each section separately would have made more sense.

~~~
geerlingguy
Ditto—I feel like this is more optimized for the use case where people don't
have 'personal' repos and want to give more weight to contributions to other
projects.

But what it does (imo) is make it look like someone who's only ever submitted
one patch to any project be able to put that project as one of their primary
'pinned' projects. So now it's harder for people to tell if something like
whether I am a primary contributor to the `ansible/ansible` project, or if I'm
just sticking it in my pinned list for vanity reasons.

------
waits
It's unfortunate that they removed the second column. The clear distinction
between "projects I started" and "projects I help with" was wonderful. And it
only fits half as many now. Being able to pin repositories is nice, but not
worth the loss of the columns for me.

~~~
franciscop
Not really. For instance, in my profile [1] I started two somewhat popular
projects, however since I started them as independent "organizations" (as
should be the case in this situation) they were in "projects I help with". It
totally made it look like it was a one-time off contribution, while it's not
the case.

[1] [https://github.com/franciscop/](https://github.com/franciscop/)

~~~
sotojuan
I can make a one-time off contribution to a big project (I did actually, with
React) and pin it to the top. With the two columns, it didn't show up because
I have more contributions in other projects. Both sides have their pros and
cons.

~~~
franciscop
Yes, but when it says "Projects contributed to" as a different section from
"Popular repositories" it looks like the contributed ones are NOT your own.

When it says "Pinned projects" it doesn't mean "My Repositories" nor
"Contributed to", it just means I chose to show them. If I choose to show them
it means that:

1\. I contributed a lot to it so I want to show it. 2\. I want show a project
as mine when I just did a small contribution. This is easy to caught.

So you have a choice of showing your work vs trying to cheat, while in the old
one it was just everything mixed. I for one welcome to be able to choose and
think in total is a positive change, but I understand some people worry that
other people "cheat".

------
z1mm32m4n
I'm quite disappointed that they nixed the second column.

\- Two columns meant more information to show off and to glean about someone
else.

\- Two columns forced people to have short descriptions for their projects,
just like commit titles.

Would it have been that hard to just make it "pin 10 repos" or "pin 5 personal
+ 5 external"?

------
tdumitrescu
Tried it, now my profile page 404s when logged out. Did they change some other
"privacy" related settings?

(Also not a big fan of reducing the display from 10 to 5 repos, but what can
you do...)

~~~
christop
Same here. Seeing people on Twitter saying the same.

Edit (21:55Z): And it's working again for me.

------
Perceptes
This is something I've wanted for a while and I think it's a good improvement.
The loss of the two columns sucks though, because I have more than 5 projects
that I'd really like to showcase. I'm very active in open source.

------
curiouscat321
I don't know how I feel about these past few changes. Github is trying to
compete more and more with LinkedIn. My user page is now becoming a resume,
complete with summary and carefully chosen projects. Where does this end?

~~~
robertbenjamin
Adding a short bio section + link curation =/= becoming the bloated mess of
spam, useless business drivel and shotgun-style recruiter messages that
LinkedIn is.

------
samuell
Awesome! I had this problem that my side-project (a vagrant box for Go
development in vim) got more stars than my main and favorite project (thing
written in Go). This will fix that.

------
sotojuan
Cue people pinning React or any other popular library because they submitted
an issue or fixed a typo once.

~~~
prokaktus
It was shown on their profiles even without pinning.

~~~
sotojuan
Yeah but if they contribute more to other stuff it replaces one time only
repos.

------
stickfigure
What is the logic for which repositories show up in the available list? I tend
to create opensource projects with their own organization. I see some
repositories within these organizations present, some not - even when I'm the
primary contributor. Very strange.

------
jackinmyshoes
This new update sucks, I much prefer the previous layout.

------
mbfg
interesting how they 'fix' problems people don't care about, and don't fix
problems people do care about.

